# Using screen printed labels on the inside of sweats



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

We are looking to use screen printed transfers for out own labels. While I have seen these on the inside of t-shirts I am wondering if they can be used on the inside of hooded or crew neck fleece. Will they adhere to the heavy pile that is on the inside of fleece garments?


----------



## Hetzer (Oct 18, 2013)

It is a challenge for printing a tagless label on the fleece material, but nothing is impossible for printing specialists who have gained experience in this business for years.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

We've done it, but they don't last through many washings. We pre-press the area first to mash down the fleece. Eventually the fleece move around or becomes too fluffy and the label becomes hard to read.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I use a beard trimmer where the label is applied before pressing. . They last much longer and look better.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

sben763 said:


> I use a beard trimmer where the label is applied before pressing. . They last much longer and look better.


that explains why you always have lint in your beard.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

We have one of those Peggy's Stitch Removers or whatever they are called laying around someplace. Might have to try that in place of a beard trimmer.


----------

